# ismaila rd @ ring road



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

we went Obour Carrefour today and it was easy from the ring road to get onto the Ismalia road but coming back I couldn't find the junction - is there one???? 

went round in circles before heading to Shrouk and the Suez road


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, there is access, on the eastbound carriageway (heading towards 10th of Ramadan from Cairo... You have to head towards Cairo and U-turn under the bridge beside the Mobil station. Now heading back towards Obour, you will find what appears to be a microbus terminus on the right - thread your way through the mass of microbuses, and you will eventually find yourself heading back towards Maadi....


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

try to find it on Google Earth, makes it more "visible"


----------

